# Moose to the Vet



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending positive vibes and prayers for Moose. What a good boy he was at the vets, he sounds like a total sweetie!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Moose's spot heals up without needing surgery. Those burrs cause so many problems.
He's such a wonderful boy, you hit the jackpot with him.

Sending my thoughts and best wishes for Moose and you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I hope all goes well for Moose.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

What a sweetheart! I hope his paw feels better soon. I have spent the past 10 years trying to get rid of burrs in my backyard. When I first moved here my dogs did not want to go outside because of all the burrs. Every year I am diligent about pulling them out the minute I spot them and even after 10 years I still have some of those stinkin' plants growing! I think it will be a constant battle but they are mostly gone and the dogs run around the entire yard without fear of burrs although I end up having to pull 1 or 2 out of their paws now and then. I sometimes wonder why certain life forms every evolved. Burr plants, mosquitoes and fire ants are 2 examples. We can add ticks to that list, too!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Mosquitoes! about 24 years ago I was teaching the small Sunday school class of 4-5-6 year olds. We were studying God has a purpose for every thing and reason for putting every thing on earth One bright little boy (now a resident doctor) asked why God put mosquitoes here--we have hordes of monster ones here on the coast. I said the first thing that popped into my mind--so purple martins would have something to eat. LUCKILY none thought to ask why God didn't make something else for them to eat, or why they don't eat other things. Of course they do eat other things but they didn't' ask and I didn't tell.

We are certainly hoping and praying it is a sticker or a small splinter and that it works out.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Positive thoughts are being sent out for the Moose Man. Hopefully the shot he received at the vet's will take care of the lump.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Positive thoughts for Moose. So happy to hear how well he has adjusted.

I have heard so many people talking about getting grass burs on their dogs, don't think I have ever seen them anywhere.


----------

